# Best place to buy aquarium only (no hood, filters, lighting, etc, etc)



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

Any good website or store suggestions on where to buy just an aquarium larger than 60 gallons? I dont need the hood or any lighting, i just want the glass.

Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Craigslist, Aquabid, or Ebay, in my opinion. The latter two you'll need to pay shipping for, and the former is kinda hit-and-miss (but nothing a little white distilled vinegar and a scrub brush can't fix, in my opinion). If you're in the Salt Lake City, Utah area, KSL.com has a great online classifieds section for aquariums as well.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

i second craigslist...they got some goodies on there from time to time. 

such as

Aquarium (20 Gallon) Tank - $5 (Plymouth)

This comes with all the contents in the aquarium. Serious inquiries.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Depending on where you live, this is in PA.

Brand New 60 gallon Aquarium - $85 (Upper Black Eddy)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-02-14, 3:25PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


rounded glass corners - no seams brand new including overhead filtration system 
NO LIGHT 
NO STAND 
brand is via aqua -


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You usually won't pay for shipping on ebay...I mean who would want to try and box and ship an aquarium? Most that I have seen are local pickup only and you can search by zip code and then tell it how far you're willing to drive.


----------

